# Hunting Island campground closed



## 3ringer (Nov 15, 2016)

We had reservations for Hunting Island SP in March. I got an email yesterday that they were refunding my deposit due to hurricane damage to the campground. We were looking forward to visiting here. Dogs are allowed on their beach . The email said closed until May and the front beachside campsites were closed until next December. The damage must be pretty bad. I saw on YouTube some damage taken from a drone . We will have to find another spring break destination now.


----------



## walters (Nov 15, 2016)

*camping*

you could come up the coast we stayed south of myrtle beach huntington beach state park, stayed in Charleston too at james island county park, Charleston has a lot of history and james island is beautiful


----------



## walters (Nov 15, 2016)

*Also*

forgot to mention james island got a huge dog park and lake for dogs to swim in


----------



## Bama B (Nov 16, 2016)

The campground, parking areas is heavily damaged as well as Fripp Island. The beaches and dunes were already in bad shape.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 17, 2016)

James Island is on my camping list as well as Huntington Beach .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

3ringer said:


> We had reservations for Hunting Island SP in March. I got an email yesterday that they were refunding my deposit due to hurricane damage to the campground. We were looking forward to visiting here. Dogs are allowed on their beach . The email said closed until May and the front beachside campsites were closed until next December. The damage must be pretty bad. I saw on YouTube some damage taken from a drone . We will have to find another spring break destination now.



I got the same email. We had reservations on Edisto(next island over from Hunting) My reservations were for Sept. 2017. The local police said the whole beachfront campground was devastated. Said they were going to have to replace all sites, water, electricity and roads.


----------

